# Glass top



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Im wondering where can I find a piece of glass thats 14.25" long and 8" wide? Will be using it as a glass top. Will it be ok if I just placed it right ontop of the tank or is there a way to hold it in place? Tank is rimless.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

You can always have the glass shop cut it wider. They also sell silicon bumpers which you can stick on the glass just inside the =rims to keep the glass from shifting.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

I got my glass top buut the edges are a bit rough, anyone know how to sand it or is it possible to sand? Its tempered glass.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

If it is tempered, I would not play with it Take it back to the glass shop. If it could be done and they are nice about it, they will not charge you to sand it down a bit. Unless you want it polished, not even sure if it could be done after it is tempered.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Alright thanks! I guess ill just leave it then


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

If you want to give it a shot, try wrapping a piece of 220 grit sand paper around a block of wood with some vegetable oil as a lubricant.


----------

